# Bontrager delivers more fun and fewer flats with all-new AW3 road tire lineup



## shwndh (Jun 27, 2002)

Were flats really that much of an issue with road bike tires? I‘ve had like 2 flats in the past 11 years on 23‘s. I guess each person will have different experiences.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

one flat every 5.5 years is not what the average rider experiences.

they tend to come in bunches for me...12-18 months without one, then 2 or 3 within a week or two.

depends on the tire, tube, road conditions.

my guess is these ride like Conti Gatorskins...which is pretty crappy.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

No for tubeless, even for the chubby sizes? Nah, no thanks.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm sure these will be like every other Bontrager tire I've owned.....something that I'll tolerate for a couple of weeks, then gladly replace with something that rides better.....


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

shwndh said:


> Were flats really that much of an issue with road bike tires? I‘ve had like 2 flats in the past 11 years on 23‘s. I guess each person will have different experiences.


When I was riding 23's I was using Gatorskins and getting about 2 flats a year. When I changed to tubeless 25's that doubled to 4 but at the same time the California roads seriously started decomposing under Gavin Loathsome who passed two extra taxes "to repair the roads" I am still waiting for the road repairs. A block away from my home is a road that had been repaved before Loathsome came into office. Presently it is almost gravel. When do you suppose it is going to be repaired? There is now so much broken glass from whiskey and beer bottles on the roads that that number will probably double.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

harryman said:


> No for tubeless, even for the chubby sizes? Nah, no thanks.


If you had roads like around here in the bay area, you would gladly use 28 mm tires since they turn the ride into something that doesn't hammer your butt into your throat.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom Kunich said:


> If you had roads like around here in the bay area, you would gladly use 28 mm tires since they turn the ride into something that doesn't hammer your butt into your throat.


My roads are garbage for the most part as well, my “skinny” tires are 32’s, although I’m currently loving a pair of 43’s this winter. They make me giggle every time I get out on them.


----------

